
Debunking SQRL - FatherCadan
http://security.blogoverflow.com/2013/10/debunking-sqrl/
======
FatherCadan
SQRL is very close to being released. I thought this article and the comments
were interesting and am curious as to what we think about 'passwordless'
authentication. For updated information go to
[https://www.grc.com/sqrl/sqrl.htm](https://www.grc.com/sqrl/sqrl.htm)

Thoughts?

